# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Ράτσες πουλιών-φωτογραφίες

## Alexandros

Δεν ξέρω μήπως εγώ είμαι υπερβολικό αλλα αυτά τα θέματα που έχουν 4-5 φωτογραφίες από ένα πουλιών ράτσας η χρώματος και τίποτα άλλο, τι βοήθεια κάνουν ? Δεν έπρεπε να γραφει κάτι για τα πουλια. Πως θα πάει το μελανίνη, πως πρέπει να είναι η εμφάνιση, τι είναι το standard, πως πάει η μεταλλάξει, τι πρέπει να προσέξουμε στο ζευγάρωμα και για τις έκθεσις. 

Αν θέλω να βλέπω φωτογραφίες μπορώ να παο στο GOOGLE ( σαν ο χχχχχχχχ ) και θα βλέπω ακόμα πιο πολύ φωτογραφίες αλλα βοήθεια για τα πουλια που έχω δεν μου δίνη. 

Ούτε καν εξηγείται το πουλί που έχω είναι καλά η όχι. 

Συγγνώμη αλλα αυτά κατά την γνώμη μου δεν είναι ΘΕΜΑΤΑ είναι μια συλλογή από φωτογραφίες χωρίς νόημα.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Δεν ξέρω μήπως εγώ είμαι υπερβολικό αλλα αυτά τα θέματα που έχουν 4-5 φωτογραφίες από ένα πουλιών ράτσας η χρώματος και τίποτα άλλο, τι βοήθεια κάνουν ? Δεν έπρεπε να γραφει κάτι για τα πουλια. Πως θα πάει το μελανίνη, πως πρέπει να είναι η εμφάνιση, τι είναι το standard, πως πάει η μεταλλάξει, τι πρέπει να προσέξουμε στο ζευγάρωμα και για τις έκθεσις. 
> 
> Αν θέλω να βλέπω φωτογραφίες μπορώ να παο στο GOOGLE ( σαν ο xxxbirdy75 ) και θα βλέπω ακόμα πιο πολύ φωτογραφίες αλλα βοήθεια για τα πουλια που έχω δεν μου δίνη. 
> 
> Ούτε καν εξηγείται το πουλί που έχω είναι καλά η όχι. 
> 
> Συγγνώμη αλλα αυτά κατά την γνώμη μου δεν είναι ΘΕΜΑΤΑ είναι μια συλλογή από φωτογραφίες χωρίς νόημα.


Αλέξανδρε συμφωνώ μαζί σου.Οι φωτογραφίες απευθύνονται σε ανθρώπους που τώρα ξεκινούν και δεν γνωρίζουν τίποτα για τα καναρίνια.Είναι ένα οπτικό βοήθημα για τις συζητήσεις που θα επακολουθήσουν για να καταλάβει αυτός που δεν ξέρει για πιο πράγμα διαβάζει.Γνωρίζω το κινητρό σου για γνώση και ευχαριστώ για τη παρατήρηση.

----------


## Niva2gr

Ίσως οι φωτογραφίες να μην είναι πολύ βοηθητικές για κάποιους που ασχολούνται με καναρίνια, αλλά βοηθάνε εμάς, όλους τους υπόλοιπους, να καταλάβουμε για τί πράγμα μιλάτε. Σαφώς τα άρθρα με τις περιγραφές είναι πιο βοηθητικά, αλλά και οι φωτογραφίες δεν είναι κακό που υπάρχουν.

Σε παρακαλώ όμως Αλέξανδρε, μην κάνεις το θέμα προσωπικό, αναφερόμενος σε ένα άτομο. Με οποιονδηποτε μπορείς να μιλήσεις προσωπικά μέσω του Πίνακα, ή μέσω pm. Παρακαλώ, οι προσωπικές βολές, ή οι αρνητικές κριτικές για συγκεκριμένα μέλη, να μην γίνονται δημοσίως.

----------


## Alexandros

Μαρία έχεις δίκιο μάλλον το θέμα δεν είναι προσωπικό αλλα γενικό. Πολλές φορες τελευταίος βλέπω καινούργιο θέματα που μάλλον από ευκολία δεν γράφουνε πια κάποια άρθρα η κάποια πράγματα για τα πουλια που έχουν, αλλα θα βάλουνε Link σε άλλο forum η θα βάλουν μονο τις φωτογραφίες χωρίς εξηγήσεις η απλό ένα Link και το Link για το μεταφραστή.

Όμως εσέι πιστεύεις κάποιος μαθαίνει κάτω από αυτό το σύστημα, η αυτό γίνετε μονο να έχω πολύ post με το όνομα μου ???

Εσείς παίρνετε τις απόφασις τι epipedo θέλετε στο forum.

----------


## Niva2gr

Δεν διαφωνώ σε αυτό μαζί σου, αλλά δεν μπορώ σε κάποιον να απαγορεύσω να βάζει λινκ αντί για ολόκληρο το κείμενο.
Και εγώ θεωρώ καλύτερο για όλους να μπαίνει ολόκληρο κείμενο στο φόρουμ και απο κάτω να μπαίνει και το λινκ.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Μαρία έχεις δίκιο μάλλον το θέμα δεν είναι προσωπικό αλλα γενικό. Πολλές φορες τελευταίος βλέπω καινούργιο θέματα που μάλλον από ευκολία δεν γράφουνε πια κάποια άρθρα η κάποια πράγματα για τα πουλια που έχουν, αλλα θα βάλουνε Link σε άλλο forum η θα βάλουν μονο τις φωτογραφίες χωρίς εξηγήσεις η απλό ένα Link και το Link για το μεταφραστή.
> 
> Όμως εσέι πιστεύεις κάποιος μαθαίνει κάτω από αυτό το σύστημα, η αυτό γίνετε μονο να έχω πολύ post με το όνομα μου ???
> 
> Εσείς παίρνετε τις απόφασις τι epipedo θέλετε στο forum.


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου Αλέξανδρε.

----------


## Alexandros

> Δεν διαφωνώ σε αυτό μαζί σου, αλλά δεν μπορώ σε κάποιον να απαγορεύσω να βάζει λινκ αντί για ολόκληρο το κείμενο.


Και βέβαιος μπορείς αυτό ΕΣΕΙ είσαι ο Admin.

Για φαντάσου αν μια μέρα όλη η άλλες σελίδες κλείνουν θα έχεις όλα άχρηστος Link μέζα στο forum.
Δεν λέω τίποτα για ένα Link αλλα μερικά post έχουν μια φωτογραφία και από κάτω 10 διαφορα Link και τίποτα άλλο.

----------


## abscanary

Η παρέμβαση του Αλέξανδρου είναι ουσιαστική και καλοπροαίρετη. Θεωρώ γενικά σωστή την άποψη ότι post με Links δυσκολεύουν τον αναγνώστη και δεν κρύβω ότι εγώ προσωπικά σπανίως τα ακολουθώ (εκτός αν με ενδιαφέρουν ιδιαίτερα). Θα πρέπει πάντως να μην μας διαφεύγει ότι το forum κάνει τώρα τα πρώτα του βήματα, και επομένως βρίσκεται στο στάδιο που "μαθαίνει να μιλάει". Δεν περίμενα για παράδειγμα τα πρώτα post να αφορούν ζητήματα γεννετικής ή μεταλλάξεις. Αναμένω, ωστόσο ότι με την πάροδο του χρονου θα γίνονται πιο περιεκτικά.

----------


## voutsigoutsi

> Όμως εσέι πιστεύεις κάποιος μαθαίνει κάτω από αυτό το σύστημα, η αυτό γίνετε μονο να έχω πολύ post με το όνομα μου ???


Αλέξανδρε ο xxx-BIRDY-75 έκανε μια καλή παρουσίαση φωτογραφιών και ειδών καναρινιών κατά το δοκούν.
Θα μπορούσες να σημειώσεις την διαφωνία σου ,προτείνοντας την λογική κατα τα άλλα τροποποίηση των εν λόγω δημοσιεύσεων ,συμβουλεύοντας τον για την μέθοδο που ανέλυσες , αφήνοντας όμως κατά μέρος τα προσωπικά και μάλλον "πικρόχολα" σχόλια.

Θέλω να πιστεύω πως είσαι ένας άνθρωπος με επίπεδο ο ίδιος και απλά αυτό ήταν ένα λάθος αποτυπωμένο στην δυσκολία σου με την ελληνική γλώσσα....

----------


## abscanary

Να διευκρινήσω για να μην παρεξηγηθώ ότι οι ευθείες βολές πάσης φύσεως με βρίσκουν αντίθετο και χαλάνε το όμορφο κλίμα που έχει δημιουργηθεί στην παρέα.

----------


## jk21

αν το δουμε το θεμα γενικα και οχι κατω απο τις  ειδικες συνθηκες στο παρον φορουμ (προσφατη εναρξη) ο αλεξανδρος πραγματι εχει δικιο στον προβληματισμο του.ομως οταν κατι νεο ξεκιναει και  ευτυχως ή δυστυχως δεν εχουμε σαν μελη και τα πλεον εμπειρα σε θεματα εκτροφης λογικο ειναι να υπαρχουν τετοια ποστ, ως αφορμη για ανοιγμα συζητησης .τα λινκ οδηγουν σε ενδιαφερουσες αρθρογραφιες που θα ηταν χρησιμο να διαβαζουμε ,ενω πολλες φορες και η εικονα λεει πολλα ,ειδικα οταν εχουμε να κανουμε με καναρια εμφανισης ή χρωματος.μακαρι οσοι γνωριζουν και ειναι ηδη μελη να ανεβασουν και πιο αναλυτικα αρθρακια.μακαρι και οσα ατομα που ισως να ερθουν στην παρεα μας καποια στιγμη και ειναι ατομα εμπειρα σε εκτροφικες γνωσεις να θελησουν να τις μοιραστουν.η αληθεια ειναι οτι στην παλια μας παρεα τα ατομα που μπορουσαν να το κανουν αυτο  ηταν πολλα ,αλλα λιγα το κανανε οπως εσυ και καποιοι  αλλοι που ειναι ηδη εδω μεσα και συνεχιζουν να βοηθανε με τις γνωσεις τους .απο τα ατομα που λειπουνε ,αυτο που μου εμεινε λιγο πριν το τελος του pb, ηταν η θετικοτατη παρεμβαση  πληροφοριων απο τον εκτροφεα Σακη Χαρελα .μακαρι και οι υπολοιποι να κανανε το ιδιο.οταν γνωριζεις και δεν <<δινεις >> αυτο που γνωριζεις ,σιγουρα θα υπρχουν και ποστ ανθρωπων οχι πολυ εμπειρων  αλλα με διαθεση να προσφερουν σαν τον Βασιλη τον xxx-birdy  .

και ενα παραδειγμα για το τι θελω να πω

εδω ειναι ενα ποστ για τα τιμπραντο που ανεβασα 
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=281

αν και γραφω λιγα πραγματα  ,κυριως ειναι παραθεση με συνδεσμους διαφορων αρθρων του εξωτερικου.εγω, αν και εχω τετοια πουλακια δεν ειμαι ο εμπειρος γνωστης  του ειδους, που θα ανελυε  τι αναφερουν αυτα τα τελεια αρθρα.θα ηταν καλυτερο ,να μην τα ειχα συγκεντρωσει για καποιον που εχει τη διαθεση να διαβασει;

η σωστη επισημανση του αλεξανδρου(αν εξαιρεσω το οτι καλο ηταν να μην ειχε θεσει το θεμα τοσο προσωπικα για το βασιλη) ,ας γινει αφορμη να υπαρξουν απο οσους μπορουν  και δημοσιευσεις  πιο τεκμηριωμενες  αλλα και σχολιασμος των ηδη υπαρχοντων εστω και με μορφη  λινκ

----------

